# First day on Cipralex



## blythes (Aug 12, 2013)

So I took my first 10mg Cipralex pill today and I have to say it's been pretty rough. I took it at 9:02 a.m because I'll be going to school soon and I'd like it to kick in right before I go. I didn't eat anything with it and within an hour I was extremely nauseous, sluggish, my eyes felt like they were sunken in and I had no desire to talk or anything. After awhile, I violently puked and felt a little better. I had this full feeling in my stomach and it kind of hurt, but I found eating actually really helped. My legs also started to hurt but I think that's just growing pains. I decided I'm gonna cut down to 5mg and then work my way up, and also eat something with it. If anyone else here takes Cipralex, what time of day do you take it? Also, has anyone else here puked while taking it?


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Well that sounds awful. I took Cipralex and the only side effect I ever experienced was fatigue. I certainly never puked while taking it and it didn't matter what time I took the medication or whether I ate anything with it.


----------



## StylinAmy (Aug 5, 2013)

Eat a large meal with it! The nausea will be much less, drink lots of water throughout the day! GL!


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

i was on it for 7 years if you believe and the SE did go away after a week or two. i took it at night and it made me drowsy so you have to find what time of the day works best for you. Like most antidepressant i would say the SE will mostly go away and the start is a bit rough, but hang in there and I'd say you hopefully it will work for you like it did for me.


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been taking Cipralex (10mg) for just about two weeks and I haven't had those symptoms. I take it at night, ususally with dinner as I was told to take it with food to help with not being nauseous. The side effects haven't been too bad so far (crossing fingers that it doesn't get worse). One night and morning my mouth felt numb and one day my heart was racing but that's really all I've noticed. I have felt very unmotivated at work and I spend a lot of the day not doing much, but don't know if that's because of the medication or not.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to take Cipralex, did nothing and was actually on it for 6 months straight I hope it works better for you.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

blythes said:


> So I took my first 10mg Cipralex pill today and I have to say it's been pretty rough. I took it at 9:02 a.m because I'll be going to school soon and I'd like it to kick in right before I go. I didn't eat anything with it and within an hour I was extremely nauseous, sluggish, my eyes felt like they were sunken in and I had no desire to talk or anything. After awhile, I violently puked and felt a little better. I had this full feeling in my stomach and it kind of hurt, but I found eating actually really helped. My legs also started to hurt but I think that's just growing pains. I decided I'm gonna cut down to 5mg and then work my way up, and also eat something with it. If anyone else here takes Cipralex, what time of day do you take it? Also, has anyone else here puked while taking it?


Good decision on cutting down to 5mg. You can experiment and see which time of the day it works best for you to take it. And as the other said, take it with food. Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience, but it is almost certainly something that will subside within a few days.

/depressed77


----------



## ssimply (Jun 11, 2010)

Day one o cipralex and all inwant to do is sleep and smoke cigs Lolita feel like I was punched in the stomach really hard to day one I can not give up right?


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

I started cipralex yesterday and it was one of my hardest days to be honest. I took it around 12 with some food and within an hour I immediately felt anxious and over stimulated. It proceeded with a panic attack that felt like it last forever. With the fact that I couldn't stay still at all. I was a mess and all i wanted was for it to get out of my system. I have been prone to being overly sensitive to SSRI's. I feel for anyone that has had a bad experience with this med. Has anyone else had what my pharmacist calls these "reverse effects" while on this med?


----------



## Cassoulet94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mt333 said:


> I started cipralex yesterday and it was one of my hardest days to be honest. I took it around 12 with some food and within an hour I immediately felt anxious and over stimulated. It proceeded with a panic attack that felt like it last forever. With the fact that I couldn't stay still at all. I was a mess and all i wanted was for it to get out of my system. I have been prone to being overly sensitive to SSRI's. I feel for anyone that has had a bad experience with this med. Has anyone else had what my pharmacist calls these "reverse effects" while on this med?


yep. I'm very sensitive too. Zoloft and Lexapro gave me bad anxiety. There are some people who have this reaction. For those, starting at a therapeutic dose is not indicated. What you have to do is starting at a very low dose, like 2,5mg and then you increase slowly to reach 10mg (or 5mg/20mg, i don't know what dose your doctor prescribed). If you do that, the anxiety will be much less annoying.

In my case, anxiety subside rather quickly (the 3/4 first days). Try not to overthink. Do some exercice, it really helps. The more you focus on your anxiety, the worst it will be.

Anyway, now i'm on paxil, it doesn't cause me anxiety and it works better.


----------



## Alanastone3 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Worst day on cipralex*

It's great to hear from people how much this has helped them. For me, awful. Within 5 hrs of taking first pill I went into an episode which led to leg tremors, muscle stiffness and rigidity and cutting myself. I haven't cut myself in about 6 years. I felt completely out of control and sobbed uncontrollably. It was horrendous. I'm glad I wasn't one of the ones who killed themselves. I will never touch this stuff again.

I also had dry mouth, diarrhea, and felt out of sorts. I took a 10 mg tablet. I am on no other medications and have no other medical issues. I have borderline. I am 32 years old, my body and brain are not in development. I don't do drugs, barely drink. There are no other factors to contribute to this disaster.

Please be cautious with this drug. Do more research than I had and have back up, family, or friends close by in case you have adverse reactions.

All the best in your fight against whatever you struggle with.


----------

